# Feeling Very Stressed



## allisonb (Oct 22, 2009)

Have had what can only be described as the week from hell.  My husband had a heart attack on Monday.  He's only 40 years old so a big big shock.  Blood sugars been all over since, either too low or too high and not much in between.  I guess that's due to the stress and the lack of sleep, it was hard enough to manage before!  Can only imagine what my blood pressure is like, one of the nurses on the ward where my husband is offered to check it but I declined.....quite frankly I don't want to know, I've got enough to worry about!

On a happier note I had fetal echo on Tuesday at Leeds General Infirmary as I have a child who has a rare heart condition and everything looks ok which is a big relief.  It was nice to see baby waving too after such a mad day on Monday!


----------



## Steff (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Alison WOW so sorry to hear about your hubby what a shock that must of been for you him being so young , gosh i hope he is on the road to recovery hun x
As you said the steess would not have helped you one bit it is totally understandable  I do hope things settle down for you , I 'm really pleased on a lighter note you saw the baby wave and that your child with the heart condition seems to be ok 

all my love to you and yours (((hugs)))


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Alison,

Really sorry to hear about your husbands heart attack that must have been really upsetting and stressful for you especially being pregnant. I hope he's on the mend and feeling better soon. Not at all surprised that your blood sugars have been all over the place if you've had that to worry about. I know it's important for us to have tight control being pregnant and all but I think at the present time don't be too hard on yourself if they aren't prefect. They'll settle down again when things are less stressful for you. 

Must have been a big relief to see everything is well with the baby.

Thinking of you and your family
Emma xx


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 22, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your husband, my girlfriends dad had one earlier this year and I know how much of a shock it was for her. I hope he recovers quickly and is back home with you soon.

Good news about the scan.

I hope you can take the time to look after yourself and hope your numbers settle down


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope your all ok, thinking of you 
xx


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi - only just seen this as been away from internet for a while - so sorry you've had so much to deal with!!  I really hope your hubby's on the mend & you're feeling better too - it's a heck of a shock, my dad had one a few years ago, but the flip side is he's healthier now than he has been for years, so I hope that any underlying problems get fixed like they were for dad!   In the meanwhile, don't beat yourself up if you're levels aren't perfect - you've a lot on your plate! Big hug ((((())))), thinking of you!

Twitchy x


----------

